# Traded Taurus .357 magnum and Iver Johnson singleshot for a like new cz75 semi compac



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Im not sure if this was a good deal. I sold my iver Johnson worthington challenger for 110$ and my Taurus for 340$, then threw in 30$ dollars and bought a cz75 semi compact at the Columbus gun show today. I'm wondering if that was a good deal and how much the cz 75 semi compact is selling for. Also, recommendation on ammo, or ways to modify the gun are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Traded...*

Price sounds about right. Typical 9mm ammo of the 115gr FMJ variety should be fine, when I say typical I mean Winchester, Remington, Federal American Eagle etc.

As for upgrades, just get some more mags and get to know the gun. CZ does have a custom shop in the US I think a good trigger job would be worth the cost.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You traded for an excellent semi-auto - one of my favorites. The CZ-75, in all it's forms, is an accurate and reliable handgun.


----------

